# Building a hunting cabin



## Sicarii (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I have been thinking about building a small hunting cabin. I am just looking to do a pretty bare bones small 10x12 or similar. But I would like to do it right, the plot of land is sloping so I was thinking of building it on stilts to level it off and provide a decent foundation. Does anyone know of any free plans maybe online? 

Also, I know there are a lot of places that sell sheds that size. Maybe its not worth building from scratch? Any thoughts?


----------



## slagtown_dfa (Feb 5, 2010)

i dont know of any building plans for a cabin but even if you just build a shed it would be cheaper than buying it from one of those shed dealers and you could build it better if you know what your doing. i built a 12x20 mini barn and saved like $2800 dollars by building it myself.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd build it from scratch. You can go taller with the walls and make a loft for sleeping or storage. definately would need a heat source, stove or buddy heater. I wouldn't insulate it. I would build it on stilts and skirt is to keep out the ground hogs. Post pics.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

Not sure if you've considered it or not but if your using stilts you may want to think about using peers. Particularly on the side that slopes. Probably would not have to go that deep but, maybe a foot and a half or so but, It could save you from having to jack it up later and correct it.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

USMCarcher26 said:


> Not sure if you've considered it or not but if your using stilts you may want to think about using peers. Particularly on the side that slopes. Probably would not have to go that deep but, maybe a foot and a half or so but, It could save you from having to jack it up later and correct it.


frost line for NY is probably more like 48". which means you will want to dig at least that deep, put 6 inches of concrete in the bottom and then set your posts (6x6 maybe??) on that. Just remember, if you elevate the floor you will want some insulation under there or you will be cooling the shelter as fast as you are warming it.

10'x12' will be pretty tight with a bunk-bed in there, 16'x20' would be a good alternate size. It really depends on how many people will be sharing the space (and the cost). 

good luck and post pics when you are done!


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

> frost line for NY is probably more like 48". which means you will want to dig at least that deep, put 6 inches of concrete in the bottom


Frost line in NY is 3 feet, get below that your fine and you want to put gravel in the bottom of your post hole first , tamp it set your post on the gravel and fill in around your post with either concrete or dirt. If you put your post on concrete it will rot out gravel will allow water to run away from the bottom of your post :thumbs_up


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a number of websites on the net that sell plans for mini barns. You can make changes to their designs if you please. Taller walls and bigger than 10x12 would be a couple of ideas I would suggest. If you build it 10x12 you will shortly wish it was 10x20. And, I would insulate it. It doesn't cost that much. I built one a few years back (sorry no pics, sold the place) and I used OSB for the interior wall paneling. Made it easy to hang stuff anywhere we wanted to.


----------



## gbienvenu (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out this idea. The cost should be minimal. Interesting ideas from this guy.http://earthstar.newlibertyvillage.com/BELL.htm


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I build many house and camps and it is always been worth building from scratch. the frost line in new york runs from 30" to 50" depending on where you are.


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

You may be able to contact a local school district to see if their shop class (industrial arts) would build you one. We had a local school build us a hunting cabin last year. They built it at the school and then we had to arrange to get it transported to our land. We paid for materials, they supplied the labor!!! If the school buys the material you don't have to pay sales taxes either  

Worked so well, I had them build me a storage shed this year!!


----------



## Sicarii (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys. The land is in Attica NY, about 80 acres. My thought right now is to do a 10x12 but with a 6' front porch with loft above. That would give some more bunk/storage space. I want to keep it small for construction costs, and it would just be me and my wife or me and one other guy there at a time. As for having it assembled and transported, that might be an issue because the access is not so great. It's an old railbed that is pretty torn up and then up a pretty steep hill. I can make it in my truck but I think it would be hard to pull a trailer up there. 

Is there a structural advantage of going with piers over 6x6 pressure treated posts? Again I want to do this as economical as possible but I also want a quality product so if there is a good reason to do it I would consider it.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I would not use concrete piers based on what you have told us so far. They need to be poured correctly for them to last and they are not the easiest first-time DIY project. I would suggest that you use the PT 6X6 posts instead and set them on tamped gravel as the other poster said. Make sure that you dig bell-shaped post holes with the bottom of the hole wider than the top. This spreads the load, aids in drainage and secures the post much better than a straight sided post hole. I would also use either gravel or post-setting cement to fill the post holes. This secures the post quite quickly and is basically fool-proof provide you tamp and fill partially, tamp and fill some more, tamp and fill some more of the post hole with the post in it. Be sure everything is plumb and level as you go as things can get out of alignment as you tamp down your fill. Good Luck!


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

This would be ideal. Just a camper, nothing to tax. http://home.windstream.net/tomf42344/


----------



## woodchipper (Aug 3, 2010)

... mother nature provides all the materials you need... if you ever worked with linkin logs you can build a cabin..... just understand that you will be working with much bigger materials. a chainsaw an axe a hatchet and some chisels will get you most of the way.... that is if you want to cut the trees..... if not, then try the metel half tube sheds they sell. they are relatively cheap... it all depends on your budget really.


----------

